# Fab portrait photo ...



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Just wanted to share this fab portrait photo my OH took of Mr. Giles










Unfortunately uploading it ruins the quality - in the real thing, you can see every individual bump of his nose leather... I LOVE it! :luv


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats a great picture!!! What a handsome boy.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I agree handsome boy, I actually prefer the picture in your avatar, shows what a rascal he is.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very impressive. I checked out the blog as well, very talented!


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes lol - rascal indeed, a split second later and he would have caught him winking :lol:

That was taken the day he got his cat tree, the green feather mouse he has in his grip was a free gift from zooplus!

I have a video of him testing out the tree from that day too ... I dunno is it a bit tedious - but nearer the end he gets out his favourite toy and its quite funny - I had no idea he was at the camera either, until I got to editing the clips :lol:





Apparently he's part tree leopard 


This still isn't great quality but it really caught his personality!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

What beautiful eyes your cat has. Stunning boy.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I was right he is a rascal and a total nut.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! He is positively adorable. I love the video, he's quite the kitty!


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Oooh my god those pictures are beautiful!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Gorgeous (and funny!) cat!!!


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are great photos. The one with the giant bone is hilarious..lol


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Great cat, great photos. I loved the video, and for me the best part was when he was seemingly checking you out to see if you'd noticed him while he was at the camera. It was as if he wasn't quite sure if he should be doing what he was doing.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful. He is a truly stunning boy!


----------



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks - he is a bit of a nut and he's totally spoilt! Far too handsome for his own good!



jusjim said:


> Great cat, great photos. I loved the video, and for me the best part was when he was seemingly checking you out to see if you'd noticed him while he was at the camera. It was as if he wasn't quite sure if he should be doing what he was doing.


Yes, its funny, as mad as he is - he's very good in the house, he's never broken anything, and even with food - he knows he isn't allowed to touch it ... so he'll investigate stuff and then kind of look at you ... I think its part of the game.... as well as fetch - he plays hide and seek ... if you hide behind something, he'll hide behind something ... and then it becomes a game ... who will *pounce* first and take the other by surprise!


----------

